# Cubers in New Brunswick, Canada?



## speedcubermicah (Nov 11, 2011)

I am quite interested in having a high school Rubik's cube competition in New Brunswick, Canada. Please let me know if you are or know of anyone who might be interested in this. This is also open to anyone in Nova Scotia or P.E.I, but for transportation's sake, I'm narrowing it down to NB.

I currently have about 2 or 3 high schools interested.

If you aren't in high school, but are a cuber in the Maritimes, feel free to send me an email at [email protected] and let your presence be known.

More details to follow,
Micah Stairs


----------



## timeless (Nov 16, 2011)

is it WCA official or just for fun?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 20, 2011)

Umm at this point I honestly can't say for sure. I'd like to make it WCA official, but it cant be if there's not enough interest. Also I'm opening it up to people outside of high school.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Sep 13, 2013)

Good news! I'm planning an official competition on November 23rd at the same spot! Open up to everyone who wants to come join! Send me an email or inbox me if you are at all interested, and I'll give you more information when I have it!

Micah Stairs


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> Good news! I'm planning an official competition on November 23rd at the same spot! Open up to everyone who wants to come join! Send me an email or inbox me if you are at all interested, and I'll give you more information when I have it!
> 
> Micah Stairs



Do you have a delegate?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Sep 20, 2013)

I am doing this competition under Dave Campbell. He is hoping to have at least 2 competitions a year out here! So yes, there will be a delegate!


----------

